# Non-Piranha POTM - May



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Severum
*Oscar & Jag
*Convict Cichlids
*Golden Apple Snail
*Red Jellyfish
*Convict Cichlid
*Stingray
*Chinese Firebelly Newt
*Tyre-track eel


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that oscar and jag, very unique. Are they fighting or something?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool and unique group of pics!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Voted







, great pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

some very nice shot..congrads on all those that entered


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is 4 not a professional image?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow! lots of nice pics!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> is 4 not a professional image?


 I dont think it is, it was submitted by one of the members, but I'll pass you on to who it was if you want to investigate further


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that firebelly newt is too cute


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that apple snail pic is sweet


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

xenon, do you mean 5? not 4?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Wow, I am impressed by the great quality of these pics. Some of these are just amazing. Kudos.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Apple Snail pic is outstanding


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

oscar and jag! nice.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Gotta be the oscar and jag.

Looks like the oscar kisses like a fish though.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

number 2; ton ton and little ton are gonna win this thing


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The ray pic is great, the oacar versus jag pic isn't too bad either. I'm almost certain I've seen the jellyfish pic somewhere else.

-PK


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> is 4 not a professional image?


 I'd say there's a few people on this board that are capable of producing "professional" quality pictures.









And no, it's not my pic!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the ray with the grassy background is spectacular


----------



## AcE (Apr 30, 2004)

Whose jelly fish is that? I've been looking for them,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Even the ones with few votes are nice pics this time, I'm impressed.
Close voting for #1, though....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

#1 would have been my 2nd choice, i cant believe it doesnt have any votes


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I voted for #6, the Convict. I liked him mostly because of the background around him, it really was a great shot, Im surprised no one else voted for him.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> #1 would have been my 2nd choice, i cant believe it doesnt have any votes


 that would have been my second pick too


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Jag vs oscar :nod: 
and that oscar would get its ass handed to him by that jag


----------

